# CPU-Kühler bei AMD Phenom II X4 925



## Exodeen (23. Februar 2013)

*CPU-Kühler bei AMD Phenom II X4 925*

Moin,

ich möchte mir ein neuen Kühler + Lüfter kaufen da der aktuelle viel zu laut ist ( Übertönt alles ).
Da brauche ich eure hilfe 
Ist das richtig das ich bei den o.g. Prozessor den AM3 Sockel Habe ?

Ich habe schon ein bischen geguckt bei Alternate 

be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1

Scythe Grand Kama Cross Rev. B

Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B

sind die gut ?

Ist es besser /schlechter wenn der Lüfter Seitlich oder von Oben angebracht wurde ?
Und muss ich wenn ich den Lüfter verbaut habe den bei BIOS einstellen ( habe ich gelesen kann auch sein das damit nichts zu tun hat )

Danke das Ihr mit hilft

LG


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

Die sind alle gut, aber: willst Du denn übertakten? Wenn nein, dann kannst Du auch deutlich günstigere nehmen. 

Ich würd den hier nehmen: Scythe Katana 4   der ist sicher kaum schwächer als die oben von Dir genannten.


Wegen der Lüfter-Richtung: man sagt, dass es am besten ist, wenn der Lüfter die Luft von "vorne" zur Gehäuserückseite weiterleitet. Aber es gibt auch gute, die "von oben" auf die CPU blasen - insgesamt ist der Kühlkörper sicher das wichtigere, aber "leise" sind schon Kühler ab 15€, und die reichen auch völlig, wenn man nicht übertakten will.


----------



## Exodeen (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn man den Prozessor gut übertakten kann denn da bin ich auf absoluten Neuweg davon hab ich garkeine Ahnung... (Vorteile/Nachteile)

Aber danke jetzt weiß ich das ich schon mal ne gute Wahl getroffen habe ich tendiere mehr zu den:

Scythe Grand Kama Cross Rev. B[/url


edit: Muss ich auch noch neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen ?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall sollte die alte Paste runter und neue drauf, bei den Kühlern ist aber normalerweise immer ein kleines Tütchen mit etwas Paste dabei, Du musst also nicht extra welche dazukaufen. Vlt kannst Du das bei dem Modell ja rausfinden.

Paste kommt nur hauchdünn drauf - so, dass man gerade noch die Schrift auf der CPU sieht bzw. sie gerade so nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## Exodeen (23. Februar 2013)

okay gut zu wissen danke ich habe einen besseren befunden:

was sagst du zu den ?

Caseking.de


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

ich denk nicht, dass der wirklich besser ist. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, ist an sich jeder Kühler ab ca 20€ quasi gleichgut, weil schon die den Prozessor so kühl halten, dass der Lüfter nicht viel machen muss 


wenn er Dir besser GEFÄLLT, kannst Du den natürlich nehmen.


Aber aufpassen: der ist fast 16cm hoch, so einer passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse.


----------



## Exodeen (23. Februar 2013)

Okay ich werde mal nachmessen danke


----------



## Exodeen (23. Februar 2013)

zieht so ein Lüfter + Kühler viel Watt ?

z.B. bei den Arctic Freezer A30

hab ein 750W NT


----------



## Exodeen (24. Februar 2013)

Also ich darf nicht höher als 15cm kommen... und ich wäre für ein der die warme Luft nach hinten bläst sollte leise sein


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2013)

Bei so niedrigen Towerkühlern ist die Auswahl nicht besonders hoch. Und nicht jeder AMD geeignete Kühler lässt sich "nach hinten", geschweige denn, in alle Richtungen ausrichten. (Ein Umstand, den leider nicht alle Hardwarseiten bei ihren Tests berücksichtigen.)

Ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hast du da zB mit dem Alpenföhn Sella.
Unter normalen Umständen sollte der leise, wenn auch nicht geräuschlos, sein. Da er nur einen 92mm Lüfter hat, muss der natürlich höher, d.h. lauter, als ein zB. 120mm Lüfter drehen, falls es zu extremer Belastung kommt. (Solltest du im Hinterkopf behalten)

Ein, innen einigermaßen, aufgeräumtes Gehäuse mit ordentlichem Luftstrom wird dennoch empfohlen.


----------



## Exodeen (24. Februar 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen gut und günstig 
Danke habe ich gar nicht bedacht das wenn der Lüfter kleiner ist mehr arbeiten muss ( Logisch ).

Mein Gehäuse ist sehr ordentlich.
Lüfter werden in dieser Woche installiert unten vorne und hinten oben klassischer Luftstrom...

Hast du noch andere wie den Alpenföhn oder sollte ich den auf-alle fälle nahmen ?


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2013)

Mmh, da müsste ich nachsehen. Der Sella hat halt den Vorteil, "nach hinten" gerichtet installiert werden zu können.

Auf dieser Seite findest du eine kleine, natürlich nicht vollständige oder aktuelle, Übersicht einiger Kühler.
Sehr gut, in der tabellarischen Liste, ist die Angabe der Höhe, Blasrichtung und die Max TDP bei der die Lüfter leicht hörbar sind.

Da siehst du dann einige Modelle, die eben bis zu 15 cm hoch, nach "hinten" (oder alle Richtungen) blasen und bei den 89W deines Prozessors recht leise sind.

edit: Tabelle wurde durch eine etwas aktuellere verlinkt.


----------



## Exodeen (24. Februar 2013)

danke 
Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe CPU-Kühler - 92mm - Xigmatek SD963 CPU Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

finde ich auch nicht schlecht kommt ab 28.02.2013 raus passt auch ich muss noch warten bis das Geld kommt 

was sagst du ?

muss ich in BIOS noch was umstellen wird ja auf PWM gesteckt ?

Ich schwanke noch zwischen den Alpenföhn Sella & den Xigmatek


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

Der Loki ist auch gut, ich selber hatte einen Scythe Samurai zz, und ehrlich gesagt: der hat zwar "nur" 92mm, mzss also schneller drehen als einer mit 120mm, aber trotzdem konnte ich den nicht zwischen meinen anderen Lüftern und der Graka raushören, nur bei Games, aber dann auch nur ein "lauteres Rauschen" als sonst, was selbst durch Mausklicks schon übertönt wurde.

ach ja: ich hatte nen X4 965


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, im Prinzip wird's egal sein, für welchen Lüfter du dich entscheidest. Ob Tower Kühler oder einen Top Blower, wie Herb's alten Samurai.

Während des Spielens wird kaum ein Prozessor zu 100% ausgelastet, das geht fast nur mit Benchmarkprogrammen.
Daher sollten die, automatisch geregelt, alle im sehr gut erträglichen Bereich sein.
Das Niveau der CPU Kühler oder auch Grafikkarten ist in den letzten Jahren halt allgemein gestiegen, sodass ein rauschender Luftstrom "lauter" als ein flüsterleiser Kühler ist.


----------



## Exodeen (24. Februar 2013)

Okay das ist gut... würde sich der denn auch noch lohnen wenn ich in naher Zukunft denke jetzt OC´e ich die CPU mal ?

ich habe gehört das ich den X4 925 von 2,8 auf 3,2 machen kann habe aber wie gesagt eine Ahnung davon... weiß auch nicht was das bringt... bessere Performance ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, du hast halt 10-15% mehr Takt, d.h BIS ZU 10-15% mehr Leistung - aber nur in Spielen, in denen die CPU "bremst". Wenn Du bei nem Spiel zB 70 FPS (bilder pro Sekunde) hast, und die Grafikkarte schafft halt sowieso nicht mehr, dann kannst Du auch mit ner übertakteten oder viel viel besseren CPU nicht mehr als 70 FPS haben. Wenn aber ein Spiel WEGEN der CPU nur mit zB 40 FPS läuft, kann 10% mehr Takt vlt für 44-45 FPS sorgen. Aber sehr viel ist das ja auch nicht, vor allem: wenn es "grenzwertig" ist, also zB nur 30 FPS, dann hast Dz 33-34FPS mit Übertaktung - das ist auch nicht viel besser. Und wenn Du eh zB 70 hast, dann kriegst Du halt später 77-85, aber da ja eh schon mehr als genug FPS hattest, merkst Du das vlt gar nicht.


----------



## Exodeen (24. Februar 2013)

Okay nagut dann mach ich es nicht  aber gut zu wissen danke sobald ich Geld habe mache ich ene ene muh bei den CPU Kühler Danke für die Beratung


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir den Mugen 3 für meinen 955 geholt und habs geschafft ihn auf 4 GHZ zu übertakten. Stabil.

Oh, bin wohl out of date^^


----------



## svd (25. Februar 2013)

Ja, der gute alte Mugi ist schon fein, leider, ums Oarschlecka, zu hoch für's Exodeens Gehäuse.


----------



## Exodeen (1. März 2013)

hab mir den Xilence 303 geholt dank Motawa10 (youtube) 19,99 €


----------

